

Does Fear Rule You? - shelkie
http://www.deliberatism.com/blog/does-fear-rule-you/

======
EmilENewton
Fear is outdated, highly inefficient and afflictive. Yeah, it comes with the
machine, just like Internet Explorer or Safari. But there are way better
alternatives. Chrome or Firefox are much more efficient and less likely to
leave you open to harm. Logic is much more effective and efficient than fear,
and it won't ever make you soil yourself.

------
Luyt
Great: light gray text on a whtite background, that gives an excellent reading
experience (not!). On the content side, this article warns us of the
scaremongering in advertisements, goes on to call it propaganda, and advises
us to ignore it.

~~~
karjaluoto
It's just a placeholder layout that will be tossed in the next few days, once
the proper design is ready.

------
neduma
+1

